# new to smoking



## ky2405 (Jul 8, 2014)

Hi everyone. I'm new to smoking but have been making ribs and pulled pork in a slow cooker for a while now so thought I'd step my game up. Just a couple of questions for now, what kind of thermometer do you all use? And I thought I'd sealed up all the leaks on my smoker which is a Tectake 3in1 (I'm aware its not too good but got to start somewhere)  but seems I haven't done to much of  good job so any tips on how to help seal would be appreciated.


----------



## wade (Jul 8, 2014)

Hi Ky - Welcome to the forum

The thermometer that I use is a Maverick ET-732. http://www.maverickhousewares.com/et732.htm

I have several of them and they get used most weekends. They have dual probes - one for the meat and the other for the smoker inside temperature. The slave unit is radio linked and is good for up to 300 feet. Since the release of the ET-733 the 732s have dropped in price and can now be bought for about £35 on eBay . You will find a lot of folks on here use them and swear by them. 

Use them in preference to any temperature gage that is built into your smoker as they will be more accurate.

I hope this helps.


----------



## kc5tpy (Jul 8, 2014)

Hello and Welcome to the "family".  Keep Smokin!

Danny

As I said I'll be around a while so let me know what's going on and I am sure we can help.


----------



## ky2405 (Jul 8, 2014)

I ended up having to finish in the oven due to the door on my smoker braking about an hour before finishing. Turned out nice for my first attempt though. Thanks is there anyway of making sure its cooked enough without a therm?


----------



## wade (Jul 9, 2014)

The first thing to test when you get your new thermometer is your kitchen oven. You will be surprised how inaccurate the temperature settings can be on some models.


----------



## markuk (Jul 9, 2014)

Hi and welcome to the group...

I see you've made pulled pork in a slow cooker...

If you don't want to smoke for long periods of time why not try my Slow Cooker/Smoker Combi method ?

see the thread here

http://www.smokingmeatforums.com/t/163420/pulled-pork-slow-cooker-and-smoker-combo

The results are very good

Hope that helps


----------



## smokin monkey (Jul 9, 2014)

Hi KY, welcome to the forum. Ask plenty of questions, and people are only to happy to help.

Smokin Monkey


----------

